
China charges two detained Canadians with espionage - jbegley
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trade-canada-idUSKBN23Q0JI
======
jonathannat
It seems that China is picking fights with everybody....and losing.

Against Canada, China threatened Canada for actions taken against huawei's CFO
with trade punishment. The case is proceeding, with US clearing a major hurdle
to extradite the CFO recently.

Against EU, China has tried to lure countries such as Italy and Spain to its
side by delivering mostly faulty masks and machines, in turn for declaration
of unity. EU this week won a landmark WTO dispute against China, and allow EU
to combat low-price Chinese exports with high tariffs. Germany moves to shield
german companies from foreign takeover recently as well.

Against UK, China threatened to punish UK economically for offering
citizenships to Hong Kong citizens and denying huawei's involvement with 5G.
UK in turn, has decided to ban huawei entirely by 2022. And allowing Ericcson
to proceed.

Against Japan, China has been aggressive against Senkaku island, sending two
ships to pursue a fishing boat in May. Japan, in term, is pulling its
companies out of China by funding $2.2B stimulus package.

Against India, this month they engaged in a deadly border clash where many
Indian soldiers were maimed/killed by Chinese soldiers with spiked clubs.
#boycottchina went viral in India, and multinationals must be quivering that
the largest/fastest growing consumers are boycotting goods made in China. So
is China. Even Chinese government's mouthpiece, global times, is subtly
suggesting India should 'curb' boycotting china.

Against Taiwan, they sponsored a pro-China presidential candidate who was a
mayor. That candidate lost horribly in the presidential election and was
subsequently impeached by the people and stripped of his mayorship. Most
Taiwanese now favor independence.

Against Australia, China is punishing Australia with barley, beef, and coal
ban after Australia called for a 127 countries investigation into coronavirus
origin.

~~~
nix23
>It seems that China is picking fights with everybody

It's no about fight's, but to see how states react when you pinch them, common
tactic before a grand finally.

Like Russia, first Crimea checkout reactions, then east-Ukraine.

------
mrjin
Canada started a very bad practice: detaining foreign passenger according a
3rd county's request for his/her conduction in his/her own country for
violating the 3rd country's law. If that became a common practice, then I have
to say good luck to all the travelers as I'm pretty sure almost everyone has
violated some bizarre laws of countries he or she does not even know where.

~~~
ximeng
This is the entire purpose of extradition treaties.

